# TURLOCK SWAP MEET



## 1motime (Aug 17, 2020)

Anyone go yesterday to Turlock?  Was going to do it but the heat prediction changed my mind.  The last two meets have been sort of slow and unproductive but that was probably due to covid and economy.  Any bike stuff?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 17, 2020)

I had no idea that this was going on.  When and where?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 17, 2020)

I did not go. heard about it, but the heat must have been incredible in Turlock.  Turlock usually has quite a few bike/part sellers.

::: 85 degrees at 9:00 this morning. looks like it will be over 100 from 1:00 til 9:00 today.  not going was a good idea unless you were selling ice cold water.


----------



## 1motime (Aug 17, 2020)

Andrew Gorman said:


> I had no idea that this was going on.  When and where?



Yesterday in Turlock California


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 17, 2020)

That much was obvious...  Is it a regular event?  When is the next one?


----------



## catfish (Aug 17, 2020)

Any photos?


----------



## 1motime (Aug 17, 2020)

Don't think so.  Nobody here went.  Maybe someone later can deliver


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 17, 2020)

It might have been a "Little Hot" there yesterday, it's a couple of hours N/O me, same valley.......
This was the temp here yesterday.....


----------



## 1motime (Aug 17, 2020)

Way too hot to be sitting on the asphalt or dirt hoping to move some car parts.  Too hot to be walking around looking at car parts on the asphalt or dirt.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 17, 2020)

well, if you get there at 6:30 and leave by 9:00 it would have been OK.


----------



## 1motime (Aug 17, 2020)

I always try to be one of the first in.  6 AM and depending on what is going on leave about 12.  Used to take longer with dragging out big stuff.  Those days are over.
A couple of months ago the heat came on heavy around 10.  No Delta Breeze in Turlock!  
Always another swap meet guys!


----------



## Fonseca927 (Aug 18, 2020)

My buddy went and picked up a few project bikes but said other than that there was nothing really bike related....just a bunch of overpriced signs and car parts like usual.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 18, 2020)

^^^ you have to be a professional swapmeet guy to get the good stuff. I spotted a fender or something hanging out of a small box at the last Turlock way in the back of the guys spot. 

in the box I got 3 sets of vintage Schwinn Clamp on rim brakes for 80 bucks along with a few other trinkets. already sold one set for more.


----------



## 1motime (Aug 18, 2020)

It takes a good eye at the right moment.  Even then lots of stuff gets missed!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 18, 2020)

So the schedule is secret so the "in crowd" can convince themselves they are getting stinking deals?  I just don't get it.


----------



## 1motime (Aug 18, 2020)

Don't you know how to research?  You are on the computer right now  I doubt that anyone has the dates memorized


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 18, 2020)

If you have a swap, advertise!  Frankly. I'd rather buy stuff i don't need off of the interwebs.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 18, 2020)

do you not have a "T" on your keyboard?


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Aug 18, 2020)

https://bigturlockswap.com/


----------



## 1motime (Aug 18, 2020)

Andrew Gorman said:


> If you have a swap, advertise!  Frankly. I'd rather buy stuff i don't need off of the interwebs.



Probably a good idea.  You can pick and choose in comfort.  No real reason to get up at 5 to wait in line to park, stand in line to get in at 6 with a huge crowd and walk miles just to deal with guys that want your money.  Anything that shows up is not really necessary.  I am going to put Nov. 8 on my calendar. Should be cooler by then hopefully


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 18, 2020)

November 8th 2020.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Aug 19, 2020)

*I will be there,,,, Central Vally cool down,,,with all my $$$$ leftova from Swaps that did not happen ,,my wife is also my Cash Machine*


----------



## 1motime (Aug 19, 2020)

If it happens at all.  San Joaquin County has the largest amount of outbreaks.  Farm workers and produce centers the main source.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 19, 2020)

The world as we know it may end before November 8, just sayin...LOL


----------



## 1motime (Aug 20, 2020)

The world as we know it ends everyday


----------

